# Comparison Chart?



## MamaArcher (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where there might be a comparison chart that has side by side the related/opposing views of covenantal theology verses dispensational theology? Something laid out very easily and clearly? With a possible PCA viewpoint in mind??? If not would someone post them here?
thanks in advance.
Kristine aka MamaArcher
MamaArcher's Blog


----------



## Nebrexan (Oct 29, 2007)

I couldn't find anything on _Modern Reformation Magazine_'s Web site (I thought I remembered such a chart from them), but a Google search turned up several summaries. I'm not at a stage where I can comment on their quality, though, sorry.


----------

